# Kleiner Belt - Dänemark



## sonic75 (7. April 2005)

hallo zusammen,

ich fahre nun schon seit 3 jahren nach gl-aalbo in dänemark. das ist am kleinen belt in der nähe der stadt kolding. sicher werden es einige hier kennen.

dieses jahr soll es vom 17. - 19. juni dort hin gehen.

bis heute hab ich dort allerdings "nur" dorsche gefangen. das ist ja gut und schön und andere freuen sich vielleicht darüber, aber ich möchte endlich auch mal plattfische und hornhechte fangen.

kann mir hier vielleicht jemand tipps zu möglichen orten und vor allem angeltechniken (köder usw.) geben? ich bin dermaßen grün hinter den ohren (was das angeln angeht ) und hab im www nur sehr wenig darüber gefunden.

als ich wär super glücklich wenn ich dieses jahr etwas schlauer dort hin fahren würde.

vielen dank im voraus

euer lars


----------



## HD4ever (7. April 2005)

*AW: Kleiner Belt - Dänemark*

ich lausch hier doch gleich mal mit rein ....  |supergri
fahr im September nähmlich dann auch in die Gegend .... |bla:
meine-Meerforellenspinnrute-logo-im-Gepäck-dabei-haben     |supergri
------------------------------------------------------------------
zumindest was deine Hornhechte so angeht wirst du wohl leider etwas zu spät dran sein .... generell gilt wenn der Raps blüht kommen die Hornis in Ufernähe    ( April - Mai ) ... viel später wirst du auf die wohl kein Glück mehr haben ...  #c
was die "Scheiben" (Plattfische) so angeht  mußt du mal die versierten Brandungsspezies ausquetschen ....


----------



## sonic75 (7. April 2005)

*AW: Kleiner Belt - Dänemark*

na dann hoff ich mal das hier auch jemand antwortet. sind verdammt viele threat`s in diesem forum. da geht schnell mal was unter.


----------



## HD4ever (7. April 2005)

*AW: Kleiner Belt - Dänemark*



			
				sonic75 schrieb:
			
		

> ....vor allem angeltechniken (köder usw.) geben?



da mußt du gucken unter "Brandungsangeln" - da wird dir bestimmt geholfen :m


----------



## Agalatze (7. April 2005)

*AW: Kleiner Belt - Dänemark*

hallo nachbar,
ich habe mich schon eingeklinkt,aber es sind jetzt 3 threads offen zum selben thema.
also am besten im anderen thread weiter gucken


----------



## MobyDicky (7. April 2005)

*AW: Kleiner Belt - Dänemark*

Auf Platte verwende ich eine selbstgebaute Montage aus einem " Duftköder " in der Mitte und oben und unten jeweils ein Seitenarm mit Watt - oder Seeringelwurm und ein Birnenblei. Den " Duftköder " kannst Du Dir aus einer alten Filmdose selber basteln : 
- einige kleine Löcher in die Seitenwand stanzen ( Lochzange )
- mit dünnem Schaumgummi auskleiden - alter Stoff tuts auch
- altes Fischöl, z.B von Ölsardinen, und Fischfetzen / Innereien von schon     gefangenen 
   Fischen reinstopfen
... und fertig.

Funktioniert bei mir jedesmal prima.  :m


----------



## sonic75 (7. April 2005)

*AW: Kleiner Belt - Dänemark*

junge junge das geht aber flott hier.
freut mich riesig, die hilfsbereitschaft hier!

danke!


----------



## MobyDicky (7. April 2005)

*AW: Kleiner Belt - Dänemark*

... hab da noch was    ...

Ich fahre zum Plattefischen meist nach Middelfart - ist nicht sooo weit weg von Kolding. Dort geht übrigens auch Meerforelle ganz gut. Ansonsten einfach Kutter ausleihen und ab auf Dorsch & Co, einfach mal dort im Marina fragen. Als Unterkunft kann ich das Feriencenter Middelfart empfehlen ( einfach mal googeln ) ... top Unterkünfte zu vernünftigem Preis, Schlachthaus und Einfriermöglichkeiten und das Beste ...

... es liegt direkt am Wasser !!! :m


----------



## hd-treiber (7. April 2005)

*AW: Kleiner Belt - Dänemark*

Hier kannst Du unter Prospekte Informationen bestellen: www.middelfartturist.dk

Schicken sie eigentlich recht schnell zu.:g


----------



## sonic75 (7. April 2005)

*AW: Kleiner Belt - Dänemark*

hey danke!
hat hier jemand vielleicht eine karte dieser gegend damit man sich das vorab schon mal anschauen kann?
achja, und nochwas: ich war vor ein paar jahren mal auf als. wir haben uns damals von einem einheimischen so nen stampfer ausgeliehen und im wasser damit würmer gefangen (gestampft). ich wollte mir sowas nun für eigenen gebrauch auch mal anfertigen lassen, da man immer nur die ringelwürmer zu kaufen bekommt. lohnt sich denn das? sind die würmer (weis nich mal genau wie die heißen, sind jedenfalls mordsteile) an jedem strand zu fangen?


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (28. April 2005)

*AW: Kleiner Belt - Dänemark*

Würmer kannst du am besten an flachen stränden pümpern. etwa 10 kilometer nord/ ost von middelfart ( auf der karte rechts vom nordausgang des lillebelts) gibt es flache strandabschnitte wo du mit glück bei ebbe sogar mit der forke würmer graben kannst.. ( velby ved!?) gruß robert#h


----------



## ostseeschreck (14. Mai 2005)

*AW: Kleiner Belt - Dänemark*

War im April 1 Woche auf Fünen. Wir sind Brandungsangler und haben am Strand 
von Strib , 3-4 km von Middelfart, gefischt. Top Stellen dort, am besten war es am 
Leuchtturm nach rechts weg, dort steht ein Pavillon mit Grill und ungefähr 50 m davon 
ist ein "Baden verboten" Schild. Dort hast du ein Plateau, wo in Wurfweite eine Kante ist auf ca.8-10m Tiefe. Dort haben wir 12 Platte und 15  Dorsche gezogen.Als Köder hatten wir Seeringelwürmer die du in Middelfart im Angelladen, bei der Touriinformation, immer frisch bekommst. Wattwurm war nicht ein Biss. Empfehlenswert ist auch die Steilküste bei ROLJE KLINT am Campingplatz ( MeFo).
Ausserdem wurden uns Fänge aus dem Hafen von Fredericia gezeigt, die es in sich hatten.Wenn dort eine Zufahrt zum Hafengelände offen ist darf man auch fischen.Gut sortierter Angelladen in der Nähe.Wegen Kartenmaterial musst du dich noch mal melden, stelle dir denn was zusammen. Petri Heil Mike


----------



## GROßfisch Hunter (15. Mai 2005)

*AW: Kleiner Belt - Dänemark*

hallo #h , ich war gestern und heute in "Keagnes", habe insgesamt 18 hornis gefangen! :g  alle auf heringsfetzen hinterm spiro!! auf blinker: nix; nur zwei bisse (verhauen) #q  gruß GROßfisch Hunter |wavey:


----------



## HD4ever (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kleiner Belt - Dänemark*



			
				hd-treiber schrieb:
			
		

> Hier kannst Du unter Prospekte Informationen bestellen: www.middelfartturist.dk
> 
> Schicken sie eigentlich recht schnell zu.:g



grad mal Bestellung abgeschickt ....   :m


----------



## Sockenschuss (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Kleiner Belt - Dänemark*

Unsere Truppe hatte von einem Kutter erfolgreich im kleinen Belt Platten geangelt. Das geht aber nur gut wenn alle auf dem Kutter Platten angeln. Anstelle des Pilker hangen wir ein 150-200g Birnenblei an den Wirbel. Dazu ein Butt Vorfach aus dem Laden. Am besten gleich so 10 Vorfächer kaufen weil es vom Kutter aus sicher verluste gibt. Würmer auf die 2 Haken und einfach gerade runter vom Kutter. An der Rute merkst Du dann wenn das Blei auf Grund ist und läßt das in der Drift einfach über den Grund poltern. Brauchst nur warten, klappt immer und macht super Laune. Wenn Du mit Freunden ein Kleines Boot mietest ist die Gefahr des Verheddern auch nicht so groß. Von Land aus ist mit dieser Montage auch zu angeln, aber nicht so erfolgreich. Denn, und das hat einen Grund und zwar das Verhalten vom Butt (oder Plattfisch). Der schwimmt nicht unbedingt viel. Meißt liegt der auf Grund und glotzt blöde durchs Wasser. Von Land aus muß er sich schon auf deinen Köder "verlaufen", das klappt auch. Denn wenn Du Dir so ein Butt Vorfach mal ansiehst ist da genug Klim Bimm dran was den Fisch seine Neugier weckt. Aber er muß kommen, bisschen Passiv der Kollege Platte. Vom Boot oder Kutter mit dem schleifenden Blei auf Grund ist das anders. Du durchstreifst ihren Lebensraum- Du kommst zu ihm. Das Blei wirbelt etwas Sand auf in der Drift und macht schonmal aufmerksam (Futterneid), Fischi wird aktiv und wenn dann noch ein Wurm mit Discoperlen geschmückt zu haben ist kann dem keiner mehr helfen. Es ist nicht ungewöhnlich auf diese Art zwei Platten gleichzeitig zu fangen. Dann haste stress, die kommen hoch wie Klodeckel. Auf diese Art bin ich zu meinem größten Fang gekommen: Eine 15kg Gasflasche die ich am Schlauch erwischte mit einem leider nicht mehr kompletten Grill dran der irgentwann und -wo mal über Board ging. Spitzen Drill!
Gruß
Sockenschuss


----------

